
The First Ghost in the Shell Trailer Brings the Popular Manga to Life - evo_9
http://io9.gizmodo.com/the-first-ghost-in-the-shell-trailer-brings-the-popular-1788920062
======
grzm
dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12947418](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12947418)

